# Proposal of new SSC cup - Architecture style world cup



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I recently got a nice idea about a new SSC cup. The idea is to put architecture styles, like brutalism, art deco or modernism in one on ones and make an architecture style world cup. I'd like to find out what other people think about this idea? :cheers:


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I've actually been thinking about that. Turned out there is plenty of styles to chose from. Probably would have to do a nomination round to select the most popular ones.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Maybe make two cups. One for modern (post Eiffel Tower) styles and one for historic styles (pre Eiffel Tower), though there would still be a hell of a lot of styles to choose from. I think a nomination round would be good :cheers:


----------



## AsianDragons (Jan 8, 2010)

how about a cup about the biggest building in your country, such as boeing factory, venitian macao, angkor wat, forbidden city etc


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Asia cup would be interesting, the same like Euro cup - nominating three buildings from different countries etc. but Asian buildings. :cheers2:
P. S.: The architecture style cup would be great too but all styles together - pre and post Eiffel tower IMHO.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanto said:


> I recently got a nice idea about a new SSC cup. The idea is to put architecture styles, like brutalism, art deco or modernism in one on ones and make an architecture style world cup. I'd like to find out what other people think about this idea? :cheers:


I guess Art Deco will be the winner on this forum


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Probably. It's definitely the most overrated style in architecture.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

since we had best skyscrapers of different countries or areas like europe and the usa (and even cities like moscow, franfurt/london, etc...), i still hope to get to see the tallest 16 or tallest 32 chinese buildings getting a race, since it is the country with the most supertalls anyway. :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Judging on people's opinions of most buildings in this forum, I'd bet the contest would go like this:

Sadly, Brutalism and International Modernism wouldn't make it past the first round. (Many people on this site hate these.)
Art Deco would win against Postmodernism, and Modernism against Pre20th century architecture, followed by a close tie between Art deco and Modernism, with art-deco barely winning the final round.

They should have a contest for "Best Proposed Skyscrapers"


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

oh and best next tallest projects would another cool thing. only buildings that would become the worlds tallest upon competition (visionary, cancelled and proposals). skycity, kingdom tower, azerbaijan tower, the solar updraft tower, sudan tower, nakheel tower, one dubai, burj mubarak, etc etc all the ones we had in the last years as contestants.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ I don't think that is a good idea since many of the proposed new tallest are just trolling and fame harvesting by the developers that proposed them :dunno:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

singoone said:


> I think Asia cup would be interesting, the same like Euro cup - nominating three buildings from different countries etc. but Asian buildings. :cheers2:
> P. S.: The architecture style cup would be great too but all styles together - pre and post Eiffel tower IMHO.


yeah..asian cup


----------

